# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Me jepni nje recete per pite ose byrecka

## Elia

Amani ju lutem se me ka hipur keq te gatuaj pite ose byrecka shqiptare qe i skuqim ne fund.  Une e mbaj pak mend sesi gatuhen por jo dhe aq mire.  Ky Arti i Kuzhines qe kam nga shqiperia nuk e ka receten.  A ka ndonje qe di si ta gatuaj kete.  E di qe te duhet kos, e me the te thashe.  

Shume flm.  :-)

----------


## Foleja_

*Byrek me spinaq*

Per byeket parapelqehet mielli i forte (mielli qe permbane  me shume gluten dhe  ka elasticitet)
Ne tavoline ose ne tepsi hidhet mielli,ne mes hapet nje  grope ku hidhet  uje me pak kripe.Per 1 kg miell duhen 550-600 gr uj, megjithese kjo varet edhe nga lageshtia  e miellit.Duke e perzier  nga mesi ,ziehet brume i forte i cili punohet 10 min, ndahet ne kulaçe , mbulohet me picete te lagur dhe lihet 20-30 min.,qe te zbuten proteinat dhe te fitoj elasticitet; ne kete menyre petet  do te hapen me mire.Nga  çdo kulaçe  behet pete e vogel,secila prej tyre  sperkatet  me niseshte dhe vendosen 3-4 cope  njera mbi tjetren e pastaj hapen petet e zakonshme.Duhet pasur kujdes qe te mos ngjiten me njera tjetren  duke ju hidhur pak niseshte.
Ne nje tepsi te lyer me yndyre  shtrohen gjysma e peteve , duke e sperkatur me yndyre secilen .Mbi te shtohet mbushja  dhe mbulohet  me pjesen tjeter te peteve  te sperkatura.Anet  mbeshtjellen nga mbrenda .Byreku sperkatet me yndyre dhe piqet.
Spinaqi  per mbushje pastrohet,lahet ne uje te bolleshem dhe pervelohet 2-3 min ne uje te valuar me kripe.Kullohet duke e shtrydhur pak,pritet  dhe perzieht me djath te thermuar e veze, rregullohet me kripe dhe eshte gadi.
Spinaqi mund te pregaditet edh ene kete menyre: Ne nje tigan me yndyre skuqet qepa e grire holle,shtohet spinaqi i perveluar dhe i grire ,kripa ,kopra dhe pak djath.

Per 4-5 persona duhen:

Miell 3 gota uji ( 500 gr)
uje  0.3 l ( 6 filxhana kafeje )
kripe
Per mbushje:
spinaq 1 kg
veze 1-2 kokrra
djath i thermuar 3-4 luge gjelle
vaj 1/2  filxhan caji
krip,piper

----------


## Foleja_

*Byrek me te hedhur* 

Keshtu pregaditen byreket e theshte.Zihet brumi  si zakonisht  por pak me i bute,ndahet ne kuleçe  duke llogaritur 2 copa per nje racion.Vihen ne tepsi te lyere   me shume vaj dhe lihen 15-20 minuta.
Merret kulaçi  i lagur ne vaj,hapet  ne tavoline me mushama,hapet  me dore sa te kete mundesi te hapet peta duke e e manovruar  me te dyja duart dhe duke e rrotulluar ne ajer 2-3 here.Pastaj vihet ne tavoline,hapen anet me dore,ndahet peta pergjysme,vihet mbushja dhe mblidhet ne forme drejtkendeshi    ose trekendeshi.Piqet ne furre.
  Per 1 mase duhen:
miell 2 gota,pak krip e uje, vaj 1 gote  por mbetet  nuk harxhohet,xhize ose djath, veze sipas deshires.

----------


## Ça me fais rien

Po e bere me spinaq nuk ka nevoje ta pervelosh me uje te nxehte por mjafton qe te jete kulluar dhe perzije me kripe hidhi djathe (gjize) veze dhe vaj ulliri.Vendosi pjeset e tjera te peteve dhe vere te piqet.Duhet te kihet parasysh qe pjekja mos te jete eshpejte.

Ciao

----------


## angeldust

Byreçkat s'e di se s'e kam provuar, por lakrorin (byrekun) mund ta besh dhe me pete te blera te ngrira... ose _fillos_ sic ja kane vene emrin greket ketu ne US.

Po i provoj njehere byreçkat me pete te blera e ju them ça katrahure do dalin.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PaToSaRaK

/me Lepin Turinjte 
Dua burecka nga duart e Elias  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## zANë

Perberesit për katër persona : 
200 gr brum 
500 gr domate te prera 
120 gr salmon me vaj 
një tufe majdanozi
pak kripe
Koha 30 min 

Pergatitja: Lajini domatet dhe pritni ne feta për se gjati, duke hequr pjeset e panevojshme. Kriposini lehtë dhe vendosini ne një kullese për te humbur ujin. Hapeni brumin ne një tave furre te mbuluar me leter zjarrduruese. Shponi pjesen e poshtme me pirun dhe vendoseni ne frigorifer për 30 minuta. Mbulojeni pastaj me domate duke lënë aneve një bordure prej 1,5 cm. Transferojeni ne furre te nxehur më parë me temperature 220 grade dhe lereni vetëm për 10minuta. Ulni temperaturen ne 200 grade dhe vazhdoni ta piqni për 20 minuta te tjera, derisa brumi të vijë mirë dhe domatet te jenë pjekur. Nxirreni nga furra dhe vendosni ne qendër filetot e salmonit. Mbuloni siperfaqen me fletet e borzilokut dhe majdanozit dhe lereni te ftohet para se ta sherbeni.

----------


## zANë

Për 4 vete

Duhen:

- miell misri 2 gota uji
- ujë 2 gota
- spinaq 1 kg
- vaj 2-3 luge gjelle
- pak kripe

Gatimi:

Mielli i misrit hidhet ne një tenxhere me ujë te vluar më pak kripe dhe përzihet derisa te bëhet një llapa e trashe. Hiqet nga zjarri, shtrohet ne tave te lyer me yndyre. Mbi këtë shtrohet mbushja e përgatitur si për byrek me spinaq, sipër hidhet një shtrese e holle miell misri. Sperkatet me ujë e vaj dhe piqet.

----------


## OO7

Merr 500 Lek ! Vishu ! Vish Kepucet ! Lidhi ! Masanej dil ka Shpia ! Hyp ne Ashensor ! Merr Atuobuzin ! Ndalo ne Byrektore ene thuji ! 2 Byreke PLS ! Sa here te duhet kjo recete per te bere byrecka per te tjeret Perserit ate me Siper edhe do kesh byrecka te mira te ngrohta  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## zANë

> Merr 500 Lek ! Vishu ! Vish Kepucet ! Lidhi ! Masanej dil ka Shpia ! Hyp ne Ashensor ! Merr Atuobuzin ! Ndalo ne Byrektore ene thuji ! 2 Byreke PLS ! Sa here te duhet kjo recete per te bere byrecka per te tjeret Perserit ate me Siper edhe do kesh byrecka te mira te ngrohta


Looooooooooooooooooooooooooool
MUA-HHH sa kam qeshhhhhhhhh :pa dhembe:

----------


## zANë

Petet mund t'i blini te gatshme ose mund t'i beni vet. Petat ndahen ne kater copa per se gjati ne menyre qe te mblidhen harxhet. Merrni kater kokrra veze hidhni djath, pak piper, pak qumesht dhe perzieji bashke ne nje ene. Merrni gjalpe te tretur ne tigan (te jete i ftohur) dhe me nje luge lyeni peten e hapur dhe te ndare. Pastaj hidheni perzierjen e vezes me djathin nga pak dhe filloni mblidheni ne forme trekendeshi. Lyeni taven me yndyre dhe vini me rradhe byreket e pregatitura ne kete menyre.
Keta byreke mund te behen edhe me spinaq ose djath pa harruar erezat si majdanoz e koper, si dhe me mish te grire dhe qepe e domate nqs deshironi. Procedura eshte e njejte.





P.S;Se harrova Ju beft mire :buzeqeshje:

----------


## CeLi

> Petet mund t'i blini te gatshme ose mund t'i beni vet. Petat ndahen ne kater copa per se gjati ne menyre qe te mblidhen harxhet. Merrni kater kokrra veze hidhni djath, pak piper, pak qumesht dhe perzieji bashke ne nje ene. Merrni gjalpe te tretur ne tigan (te jete i ftohur) dhe me nje luge lyeni peten e hapur dhe te ndare. Pastaj hidheni perzierjen e vezes me djathin nga pak dhe filloni mblidheni ne forme trekendeshi. Lyeni taven me yndyre dhe vini me rradhe byreket e pregatitura ne kete menyre.
> Keta byreke mund te behen edhe me spinaq ose djath pa harruar erezat si majdanoz e koper, si dhe me mish te grire dhe qepe e domate nqs deshironi. Procedura eshte e njejte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S;Se harrova Ju beft mire


Peshku ne det dhe tigani ne zjarr :P

EMMA1244 do me gatuash ti si thua ?! :P

----------


## PaToSaRaK

> Petet mund t'i blini te gatshme ose mund t'i beni vet. Petat ndahen ne kater copa per se gjati ne menyre qe te mblidhen harxhet. Merrni kater kokrra veze hidhni djath, pak piper, pak qumesht dhe perzieji bashke ne nje ene. Merrni gjalpe te tretur ne tigan (te jete i ftohur) dhe me nje luge lyeni peten e hapur dhe te ndare. Pastaj hidheni perzierjen e vezes me djathin nga pak dhe filloni mblidheni ne forme trekendeshi. Lyeni taven me yndyre dhe vini me rradhe byreket e pregatitura ne kete menyre.
> Keta byreke mund te behen edhe me spinaq ose djath pa harruar erezat si majdanoz e koper, si dhe me mish te grire dhe qepe e domate nqs deshironi. Procedura eshte e njejte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S;Se harrova Ju beft mire


Emma te lumshin duart kur te vi ta provoj se jam ca si ujk une i uritur per bageti  :ngerdheshje:

----------

